# Im back - finally pics of the 20H



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

no, i didn't die or get kidnapped or anything, i'm just stuck on dialup for the summer... oh and going to spain for a couple of weeks









anyhow, my camera finally got back from the repair shop after it got dropped it worked for a little while, then ate my 128mb storage card *grumble* so despite having to be only on a 16mb card, i got a few decent pics of the 20g all set up and planted.

there is one pic of the tank itself - sorry its so dark, i've got driftwood in there and im working on a blackwater environment for the ram. the neons seem to be thriving in it too. there's also two guppies in there- aggressive rejects from my mom's 10g tank.

anyhow the other pics are of zoe, my rather sparkly ram, and the only one that survived the move.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

how big do those get


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice set-up


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet set up


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good to see you back! So you no longer have a pair?









He is sparkly though.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

RRice said:


> how big do those get
> [snapback]1062736[/snapback]​


Only 2"-21/2"

Beautiful tank


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hey y'all









yep just have the one. they max out (males at least) at juuuuust under 3" for a whopping huge one. they're pretty much the tweenyest of the cichlids.

here's 2 shots of my pleco dude... not sure how much longer i'll have him. he just craps so freaking much. not sure what the heck kind he is. i bought him as a 'common' and he was just sort of blah gray on gray. now he's all mottled and has some orange.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

very nice looking ram you got there. good to see ya back


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking ram trish


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yo what are the dimentions of a 20g high tanks


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

24x12.5x18..... i think


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great Tink


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice rams! i just moved mine into my 33gal im jus waitin for them 2 pair up!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Really nice, we just got a shipment of those at my work. They look like they would be aggressive. I love the looks of them. You have a very nice set up. So why u on dial up all summer?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Really nice tank. I like the theme.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Very nice, i've definatly got a soft spot for rams.


----------

